# Lake Somerville is FLOODED @ Big Creek Marina



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Wow!! 

Where can you launch on Somerville now?


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Off the bank with four wheel drive, LOL


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Dang, I have been waiting on some pictures.


----------



## dmzap (Dec 14, 2010)

washed away the power lines too


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

dmzap said:


> washed away the power lines too


And the satellite dish.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That's just crazy


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Any idea as to when they are going to start dropping the lake level?


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Man that $ux, looks like a fairly new building and a nice place. I hope they'll be able to come back strong. That's a lot of water for a long time.


----------

